# can not get my eclipse mp3 player to turn on



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

can not get my eclipse mp3 player to turn on. it shows up on my comp when i connect it and can navigate through it when it is connected but as soon as i disconnect it i cannot get it to turn on


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Power issue? When it's connected, it likely gets power from the USB port.


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

when it is connected to the usb port it says the battery is fully charged


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

called eclipse technical support and they said it may need to have the battery rebooted or something said my model doesn't have a reset button though


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

said they would replace it but it is out of warranty can't even find a users manual for my model online


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Currently supported models are listed here: http://www.triotablets.com/collections/mp3-players


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

thanks


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

anyone else have any ideas on how i can fix this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If there is no reset button, your only option would be to open it and remove the battery. Some models can be opened without damage, and some cannot. Most mp3 players are not serviceable, and aren't meant to be opened. So try at your own risk.

Otherwise, it's time for a replacement.


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

the battaery seems to be working so what would be gained by removing it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just because it's being reported as "fully charged", does NOT mean that it's working OR even charged. I see this all the time with laptops.

Removing the battery is typically the only way to "reset" hardware.


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

ok will try it then


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

what do i do once i remove the battary just reconnect it or what?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Leave it out for a short period of time (say 5 minutes), and then replace.


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

looks like i have to cut a wire or two to disconnect it should i remove both the red and black wires or just the red one?


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

went ahead and cut both wires wil leave it out for about 10 minutes and reconnect will let you know if it works after i have reconnected the wires and put it back together


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

gonnas take a little bit longer than i thought have to borrow a soldering iron as one of the leasds came loose will post about how it worked when i fix it though


----------



## leewkiii (Mar 11, 2015)

do you have to use the same gage wire or can you use one gage thicker when you reconnect the battery


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Thicker would be better than thinner. Identical would be ideal.


----------

